# webOS doctor + removing andriod



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

i had to use WebOS doctor the other day because i got the www.palm.com/ROM error screen

now Webos is working fine, but do i need to do anything to recover/remove the old andriod stuff?
i will be waiting for ICS before loading andriod again.

thanks


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i used webos doctor and it did erase all my files from android if u wanted to make sure you could always run acmeuninstaller i did reflash android and verified all my files were gone


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Piranha said:


> i had to use WebOS doctor the other day because i got the www.palm.com/ROM error screen
> 
> now Webos is working fine, but do i need to do anything to recover/remove the old andriod stuff?
> i will be waiting for ICS before loading andriod again.
> ...


just run acmeuninstaller.
you'll find it in the cm install thread.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

If it's like my experience with WebOS Doctor, your Android partitions are still there, just inaccessible. After CM9 is out, install it, moboot, and CWM again and your apps and settings and stuff should still be there. Assuming that upgrading to CM9 doesn't require a factory data reset, that is.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

Executor said:


> If it's like my experience with WebOS Doctor, your Android partitions are still there, just inaccessible. After CM9 is out, install it, moboot, and CWM again and your apps and settings and stuff should still be there. Assuming that upgrading to CM9 doesn't require a factory data reset, that is.


I didn't think gingerbread apps would work on ics


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

jimbob said:


> I didn't think gingerbread apps would work on ics


What? Gingerbread apps usually work just fine on ICS. With that said, there are some that don't and need to be updated.


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks I will look into it when I get home from class later


----------

